# PANASONIC LIVE @ CES RETURNS FOR SECOND YEAR



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*PANASONIC** LIVE @ CES RETURNS FOR SECOND YEAR*​​


*AWARD-WINNING SOCIAL MEDIA SHOW TO CONNECT VIEWERS AROUND THE WORLD TO LIVE ACTION FROM THE FLOOR OF THE 2013 INTERNATIONAL CONSUMER ELECTRONICS SHOW*​​


*Viewers Worldwide Can Join the Conversation, Interact with Technology Experts, and Witness the Latest and Greatest of CES 2013 Live from Panasonic’s CES Show Floor*​​

*SECAUCUS, NJ* *(January 4, 2013) *– Panasonic (@PanasonicUSA) announced today that it will host their a global interactive video stream broadcast, Panasonic _LIVE @ CES_, for the second straight year during the 2013 International Consumer Electronics Show (CES). The show debuted to critical acclaim at CES 2012.

The broadcast will air on January 8-9 for eight hours each day from Panasonic’s booth (#9406) at the Las Vegas Convention Center. For the first two days of CES 2013, fans at home can truly feel as though they are at CES by visiting www.panasonic.com/CES, where they can view and interact with a live video streaming broadcast direct from the show floor. Throughout the program, viewers can join the conversation and ask questions to guest experts featured on the show by using the Twitter hashtag #PanasonicCES or by visiting Panasonic’s Facebook™ page at Facebook.com/panasonic.

_Panasonic LIVE @ CES_ host Cali Lewis (@CaliLewis) returns for a second year to kick-off live coverage at the start of CES on Tuesday, January 8 at 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET / 6:00 p.m. GMT. Cali, the host of GeekBeat.TV and President of Livid Lobster, Inc, Geek Beat’s parent company brings years of consumer tech expertise to _Panasonic LIVE @ CES_, and is among the podcasting pioneers with her podcasts being viewed hundreds of millions of times in the last five years. Rejoining Cali as co-host is Jordan Burchette (@JordanBurchette), Senior Editor at Thrillist.com. Jordan has previously worked at Men’s Fitness, Maxim.com, ESPN.com, CNN.com, CBS Sports Network and brings his personality, knowledge and insightful commentary to _Panasonic LIVE @ CES. _New this year, former freestyle motocross rider and star of MTV’s Nitro Circus, Andy Bell (@AndyBell) will complete the trio as the third host filing roving video reports from across Las Vegas. Andy is a veteran of TV, having appeared on Eurosport, Fox Sports Net, MTV/MTV2 and National Geographic. 

“The Consumer Electronics Show is a true wonder and spectacle of gigantic proportions. Panasonic is proud to be at the show each year and continues to look for ways to make it a special experience for technology enthusiasts around the world. With Panasonic _Live @ CES_, we’re looking to make the experience even more interactive in year two and beyond.” said Betty Noonan,Vice President of Marketing and Brand Management, Panasonic Corporation of North America. “The feedback we received from our viewers and guests was remarkable last year and we look to continue that the level of engagement in 2013.” 

Panasonic is pleased to welcome a variety of high-profile guests throughout the two days, including new Panasonic Corporation President Kazuhiro Tsuga and 2012 Olympic Gold Medalist Abby Wambach from the US Women’s Olympic Soccer Team. The show’s live CES coverage also welcomes guests from Deadspin, NBC News, SlashGear, USA Today as well as Simeon Dawes and Mark Francis from FOX International, Steve Polsky, President and COO of Flixster and Camille Ford, Host of Travel Channel’s Food Wars who will take questions from viewers at home who submit questions at www.panasonic.com/CES, Facebook or using #PanasonicCES on Twitter. Visit www.panasonic.com/CES starting on January 8 at 10:00 am PST to ask live questions, or to view the schedule of guests, industry panel discussions and other programming details. Due to its live nature, also stay tuned for any potential surprise guest visitors.

Last year’s broadcast was met with critical acclaim and industry awards for its informative and unique content. The live show featured top media personalities including contributors from ABC, CNN, Engadget, _Forbes_, _Men’s Journal_, NBC and _Wired_, as well as numerous celebrities including US Women’s Soccer players Abby Wambach, Heather O'Reilly & Alex Morgan, famed James Bond directors John Glen, Martin Campbell, Michael Apted, actor Ed Begley, videographer Louis Schwartzberg and other influential figures in the CE world. Panasonic is raising the bar this year, giving viewers additional hours of live access to experience the excitement normally only seen by CES guests and exhibitors.
Throughout the broadcast, Cali, Jordan and Andy will welcome industry experts, influencers, media and celebrities to discuss the hot topics trending at CES. Panasonic will also broadcast industry panels, typically only seen by those attending the event. For those not attending CES, visiting _Panasonic LIVE @ CES_ is the only way to watch this exclusive content from anywhere in the world.

On January 7, Panasonic will also videostream its CES press conference with live broadcast coverage starting at 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET / 6:00 p.m. GMT. Tune in to learn about Panasonic’s latest products and initiatives for 2013. Panasonic executives will introduce the newest consumer products and welcome some special guests to share other industry news. Additionally this year, Panasonic has the privilege of hosting the keynote address with company CEO Kazuhiro Tsuga to share Panasonic’s vision for the future including Eco and Smart solutions to engineer a better world. This keynote address will also be live streamed starting at 8:30 a.m. PT / 11:30 a.m. ET / 4:30 p.m. GMT. 

*Key Dates/Times for Live Viewing at www.panasonic.com/CES:*

*January 7*
Live coverage of Panasonic’s Press Conference starts at 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET / 6:00 p.m. GMT

*January 8*
Live coverage of Panasonic’s Keynote Address starts at 8:30 a.m. PT / 11:30 a.m. ET / 4:30 p.m. GMT
Panasonic _Live @ CES_ – 8 hours of live coverage starts at 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET / 6:00 p.m. GMT

*January 9*
Panasonic _Live @ CES_ – 9 hours of live coverage starts at 10:00 a.m. PT / 1:00 p.m. ET / 6:00 p.m. GMT

For all the latest news and guest updates, follow @PanasonicUSA ON Twitter or visit www.panasonic.com/CES to interact with_Panasonic LIVE @ CES. _

_All company and product names are trademarks of their respective corporations._

Source: Press Release


----------

